# Missing Kitty



## katyd26 (Aug 11, 2012)

My husband bought me a beautiful kitten roughly four months ago to help with my depression. A few days ago, she vanished. She is a beautiful tortoise shell colour and is only about 5 months old. No, she is not spayed but I know this is not her reason for her missing. 
At about 4:30pm on the 9th of August, she was seen in our front garden, Bilmer Avenue, Hereford, being stroked by a young girl and possibly her mother or older sister. They hurried away when I opened our wooden gate and I never got to see them for myself, she was not seen again since then. May just be a coincidence. I assumed she ran under the car as she always did before pouncing on my foot. She has always stayed outside in the gardens and never strayed further than the neighbours gardens. We have a jack russel who she spends most of her time with who is now desperately pining for Baileys return. 
Please, please! If anyone knows anything at all, could you be in touch as soon as possible. We have posters up and my husband and myself have called everyone we can think of. She is micro chipped and was meant to be very soon, which I have now just cancelled  
She is a special cat and I desperately miss her very much as do my four girls.
Thank you kindly x


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Aww i really feel for you i would be destraught if that were one of mine just a suggestion have you tried posting on the facebook pages quite a few people have had success reaches alot of people and all the vets in the area alot have lost and found books or lists you could ask them if they have had one handed in really hope you find your baby soon xxxxxx


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry. That is an horrendous thing to happen and I can only imagine what you are going through. Why don't you contact a local radio station and put out an appeal for any information. You might be as well not making any accusations as this will make them keep 'under ground', if you know what I mean. Let the listeners know that kitty was bought for you to help you recover from a long illness, there's no need to go into the details if you don't feel 100% comfortable. You could say that the kitty may have wandered from your garden and been taken in by someone thinking she was abandoned. With a bit of luck they, if they have taken the cat, that will make them feel guilty and they will hand her over. I know that this sounds manipulative, but when it comes to getting any of my babies back I will do anything. Good luck sweetheart and I hope you let us know what has happened.


----------

